# ZyXEL NWD-270N funktioniert nicht



## jägurei (27. Oktober 2010)

Guten Tag mein w-lan usb stick ZyXEL NWD-270N funktioniert nicht trotz dem richtigen Treiber für Windows7 64 bit. Immer wenn ich das Programm öffnen will lädt es kurz, jedoch passiert anschliessend gar nichts. Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?!

LG
Jägurei


----------



## PC Heini (28. Oktober 2010)

Grüss Dich

Leuchtet denn was bei dem WLanstick?
Schau auch mal im Gerätemanager nach, ob das Teil auch richtig erkannt wird.
Software auch installiert?


----------



## jägurei (1. November 2010)

Guten Tag
Ja der leuchtet, zu beginn dauernd und ca nach 10sec. alle 5 sekunden ein kurzer impuls.
Der Treiber habe ich installiert. Wenn ich den Stick einstecke, will der Gerätemanager die Gerätetreiber Software erneut installieren(wie bei jedem Stick). Doch dies wird nie beendet.

Bitte helft mir!

Grusss


----------



## PC Heini (1. November 2010)

Dann häng den PC mal während der Installation per Lankabel an den Router.
Wenn das auch nichts nützt, so könnte der Stick faul sein.


----------



## jägurei (1. November 2010)

Der PC hängt schon die ganze Zeit an einem Lankabel, so kann es nicht an dem liegen. Ein neuer Stick geht wahrscheindliche ebenfalls nicht, den dass ist jetzt schon der zweite und beim ersten sah das problem genau gleich aus.


----------



## PC Heini (1. November 2010)

Ja, dann kanns nicht am Stick liegen. 
Du bist aber schon als Admin am  PC angemeldet? Sonst ists gut möglich, dass Du als User nichts installieren kannst.
Lösch den ganzen W-Lan nochmals, lass nen Registrycleaner durchlaufen und installier es dann nochmals.
Mehr kann ich nicht helfen, da ich solche Probleme nicht kenne.
Ist der Stick vom gleichen Hersteller wie der W-Lanrouter?


----------



## jägurei (1. November 2010)

Der erste war vom gleichen Hersteller, der ebenfalls nicht funktionierte. Den, den ich jetzt habe ist von einem anderen. Danke für deine Hilfe. Als Admin bin ich immer drin.

Hat vielleicht jemand anderes eine Lösung?


----------

